
Comcast tries to censor pro-net neutrality website calling for investigation - pera
https://www.fightforthefuture.org/news/2017-05-23-comcast-tries-to-censor-pro-net-neutrality-website/
======
aiyodev
The headline is a lie. They did not try to censor this website. They sent a
cease and desist order to someone who registered a domain with the word
"Comcast" in it. They're protecting their trademark. Anybody registering a
domain such as this, regardless of content, would receive a similar letter.

The author is clearly trying to manufacture a controversy to promote their
political beliefs.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Substring inclusion doesn't equate to infringement. I think you are a bit off
base with your accusations against the author.

~~~
aiyodev
Go and register CocaColarky.com, put up a site about how much Coca Cola sucks,
and tell me how that works out for you in court.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Thanks for a perfect example.

Do you propose that everyone should behave as if they fear being taken to
court for frivolous suits? Coca Cola has a specific bar to meet if their
claims will succeed. They're entitled to exclusive use of the term as trade
dress (they own trademarks around it) but they do not control every use of the
word, especially in reference or outside their market.

So I'll ask: What do you think should happen in court?

